# New RCZ, New Camera, first Clean



## Figo1987 (Dec 30, 2010)

:wave:

Picked up the new car last week and got round to giving it a quick mini detail.

Also finally bought a starter DSLR. A nikon D40. No tripod yet tho so pics didnt really come out too good.

Enjoy anyways!


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Love these, good pics too. Any more???


----------



## Figo1987 (Dec 30, 2010)

john2garden said:


> Love these, good pics too. Any more???


Not yet.. I've bought a Tripod though.. So if the weather stays decent at the weekend and I figure out how to actually take good pics ill be out at night snapping some


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

very nice, the RCZ is growing on me actually...


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic choice of car mate!

Pictures look great, look forward to seeing more.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

very nice motor


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

looks ace in white


----------



## LOLVO_DRIVER (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm not really a big fan of Peugeot's but this one looks great, an the fotos are amazing


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice location for Peugeots 'TT'  I like the way lights reflect on cars ... one of the ways to bring out white paint, I have to remember that. But it's sor hard to find a pretty, accessible neat clean spot for pics these days.... fun car, have seen very, very few on the roads so far. In fact, just one.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I've never been a fan of Peugots ... ... ... until now.

A lovely-looking motor :thumb:

Look forward to seeing more of it.


----------



## Figo1987 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the comments folks  lot umm kinder words than when I posted I bought one over on Pistonheads :lol:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Seen a couple of these on the road now look ace :thumb:

On the pics front, if you were able to do pic 1 without any other cars in the pic it would be ace.

John


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

really starting to like these now! Very nice


----------



## bill_tce (Oct 24, 2010)

Now that's a nice car!!!Could do with another 100hp added though.........:lol:


----------



## blueevo2 (Apr 1, 2007)

Very nice car, tastful photos. As you say, the tripod will really allow you to shoot those long exposures. 

Much nicer than a TT IMHO.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Have only seen one other in the flesh, and have to admit, me likey! :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

nice colour combo, the rcz is growing on me


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

From a fellow RCZer and as I've said on the RCZ forum - looks stunning.:thumb:

Funny how people are starting to come round to the RCZ now :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

cotter said:


> Have only seen one other in the flesh, and have to admit, me likey! :thumb:


That's one more than I've seen. I'm going to be near our local Peugeot dealer tomorrow, may pop in by in case they've got one I can have a peek at.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice motor and pretty good pics especially taking dusk or night shots.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Love the car! I saw one when they first came out and even started a thread on here stating my love for them  looks excellent. the wheels :argie:


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Great pictures, looks tidy!!


----------



## gingerjust (Nov 18, 2010)

:thumb:

Lovely car, must be one of the best shape car on the road at the mo!!

:wave:


----------



## Figo1987 (Dec 30, 2010)

cheers folks, Ill be getting the collinite out this weekend so will finally be able to get it protected. Its just been thin spray wax i've had time for so far!

I love the wet look I get with Turtle Wax Nano Gel but it only seems to last a day or so.. is there any longer lasting shine?


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

What a great car! Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Figo1987 said:


> cheers folks, Ill be getting the collinite out this weekend so will finally be able to get it protected. Its just been thin spray wax i've had time for so far!
> 
> I love the wet look I get with Turtle Wax Nano Gel but it only seems to last a day or so.. is there any longer lasting shine?


Get a bottle of fk108. It's lasted 2 weeks on my car in this weather, it beads water with each wash like crazy and is dirt cheap (a large 32oz bottle for £12 from cyc or there abouts). It's my go to, I use it for arches, tyres, engines etc. It's the best I've tried and I've tried a lot now!


----------



## Sneaks (Dec 21, 2010)

Lovely looking car :thumb:


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Stunning RCZ and the colour combo and wheels really set it off! Out if interest what engine you had??


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

I had no idea you bought one of these. Not the car i would expect a 23 year old to drive, please don't take offense to that.

Very nice anyway, i'm liking the spoiler on them. :thumb:


----------



## Figo1987 (Dec 30, 2010)

maggi112 said:


> Get a bottle of fk108. It's lasted 2 weeks on my car in this weather, it beads water with each wash like crazy and is dirt cheap (a large 32oz bottle for £12 from cyc or there abouts). It's my go to, I use it for arches, tyres, engines etc. It's the best I've tried and I've tried a lot now!


Brilliant cheers  Ill look into that tonight. Will be having a big detail session this weekend so will have more photo whoarage soon.



CJR said:


> Stunning RCZ and the colour combo and wheels really set it off! Out if interest what engine you had??


I test drove both the 2.0 HDi and the 1.6T. The Derv was surprisingly good fun, felt softer than the petrol model though but made good progress. If there is one thing Pug knows its how to make a good DERV!

In the end though I went for the 1.6 Turbo as found in the Mini. :driver: Felt keener and lighter. Willing to rev too which was a surprise and you still get that turbo boost to play with.

Sounds good as standard but I wouldnt mind an slightly less restrictive exhaust too liven things up in the sound department!



Emz_197 said:


> I had no idea you bought one of these. Not the car i would expect a 23 year old to drive, please don't take offense to that.
> 
> Very nice anyway, i'm liking the spoiler on them. :thumb:


Cheers.  it was the spoiler that sold me. I do like a good gadget! :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

No problems. It's a really underated product. Some of us on here though really like it and it often gets overlooked, i assume because it's reasonably cheap. My tyres are still looking very dressed, will get a video up this weekend of the beading because it has to be seen to be believed. Can be layered for more shine, just buff it once it's been left on the tyre for a while (i leave it about half an hour and build up 3 layers then top up weekly)


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Nah, reasonably cheap has nothing to do with that .... there's Subaru WRX and Mitsubishi Lancers since ages, that (at leats used to) be fairly cheap and powerful  I guess more, it's because it's a Peugeot. French car making leaves a bad taste in many peoples mouths (although probably uncalled for ... I have no experience with french cars myself). One thing I like about french makers is that they're sometimes innovative. Citroen always tried out things and I kind of like the bulgy rearwindows of the RCZ ... that's new to me.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Lovely looking car, shame its made by Peugeot


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

voon said:


> Nah, reasonably cheap has nothing to do with that .... there's Subaru WRX and Mitsubishi Lancers since ages, that (at leats used to) be fairly cheap and powerful  I guess more, it's because it's a Peugeot. French car making leaves a bad taste in many peoples mouths (although probably uncalled for ... I have no experience with french cars myself). One thing I like about french makers is that they're sometimes innovative. Citroen always tried out things and I kind of like the bulgy rearwindows of the RCZ ... that's new to me.


Was the cheap bit at me? I was talkig about fk108 not the pug! :lol: it's a gorgeous car.

I agree about french car making, my car is built in france and I suspect it was put together either side of their lunch hour*S*.

And the bubble roof is supposed to be very expensive to make apparently!


----------



## sjj84 (May 8, 2010)

Exotica said:


> Lovely looking car, shame its made by Peugeot


I agree, having owned a Peugeot in the past I wouldn't again. However that model is so striking, looks really good especially in white.


----------



## Figo1987 (Dec 30, 2010)

Its very much a marmite car me thinks.

Its a funny thing that the couple across the road were over for a look around the interior last week and were commenting on how good the interior was/looked/felt.. seeing as this is always the German drivers first line of abuse in regards to what they percieve the RCZ will be like it was pretty cool to get a lot of positive feedback from people owning Deutschland's latest

Anyway had quick wash after work so enjoy a few snaps.


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Interior looks ace, really German in a good way! Like the look of the red 911 you can see in the wing mirror of the first shot as well!


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

A bit dark to tell  But I like it, they did well on the design of the car! How's the handiwork? Everything wellmade? Worthy plastics?

(PS: The Scenttree is an Abomination....  )


----------



## DavidClark (Sep 22, 2010)

Really like the RCZ, with having a 207 i think this could well be my next car.

Any chance the pictures where taken in aberdeen?


----------



## Figo1987 (Dec 30, 2010)

voon said:


> A bit dark to tell  But I like it, they did well on the design of the car! How's the handiwork? Everything wellmade? Worthy plastics?
> 
> (PS: The Scenttree is an Abomination....  )


Everything is very tight fitting with only the plastic round areas of tough wear, example the pedal area, being hard. The rest Is all soft touch / leather so it feels a pretty upmarket place to sit. I'm glad to see the brand upping the ante with this car. It's good to give consumers a bit more choice in the coupe sector.

...And the tree is a bit of a laugh, it usually resides outa sight so no worries there!


----------



## Figo1987 (Dec 30, 2010)

DavidClark said:


> Really like the RCZ, with having a 207 i think this could well be my next car.
> 
> Any chance the pictures where taken in aberdeen?


Indeed, I work for GE Oil and Gas and that's the carpark :lol:


----------



## AlanQS (May 6, 2009)

Your initial photos worked really well, IMO. The angle and lighting makes the car look really special and though I've never really liked white, it suits it very well. 

And the interior?... Well, that's a really nice one and completely in keeping with the style of the exterior - well up with the so called big boys!


----------



## Figo1987 (Dec 30, 2010)

john2garden said:


> Love these, good pics too. Any more???


----------



## WR1 Shane (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice car and cracking pics :thumb:


----------



## Lemongrab (Jul 27, 2009)

Great looking car. iMHO, Peugeot is the only decent french car company, so great choice there too. 

And it looks fabulous in white!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

What a lovely looking car. Love it in white :thumb: 

Look forward to seeing some more pics. 

Thanks for sharing. 

John


----------



## bidondus (May 21, 2010)

:doublesho, reflective white !!!
Very beautiful :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

DW58 said:


> I've never been a fan of Peugots ... ... ... until now.
> 
> A lovely-looking motor :thumb:
> 
> Look forward to seeing more of it.


^^^^ same^^^^


----------



## Figo1987 (Dec 30, 2010)

bidondus said:


> :doublesho, reflective white !!!
> Very beautiful :thumb:


That's Collinite 476S for ya  rather pleased with the finish and ease if use of it!


----------



## Figo1987 (Dec 30, 2010)

Had a bit of a detail  In particular I finally got to use my tub of Collinite 476S so here is a wee write up










Overall I am hugely impressed with the ease of use, ease of removal and beading properties. Its been a while since I was this impressed with a product.

1: Washed car and dried as per the guide.
2: went over the car with a quick detailing spray (not quick wax as pictured)
3: Filled up a bowl of hot near boiling water and took outside along with the rest of product.
4: Steeped applicator pad in boiling water and then rubbed it in the tin (the wet applicator picks up the wax more sparingly)
5: applied to panel
6: Put applicator back in bowl
7: Buff off using microfibre

The applicator should do a few panels with the initial dose.

The tip with Collinite seems to be less is very much more. 
:beer:



















Back to familiar ground for a snap sesh...


----------



## EliotG (Oct 19, 2010)

That car looks sexual. Would love to have one of these. Do some really good colours on them too. I'd be tempted to change the yellowy front sidelights to something like Philips blue vision bulbs though as they are pure white and look awesome.

Very jealous mate!


----------



## DavidClark (Sep 22, 2010)

Figo1987 said:


> Indeed, I work for GE Oil and Gas and that's the carpark :lol:


Quite a good place for pictures with the road in the background....


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Just been looking at pistonheads for these, a few that really stand out for me. I actually really want one cos of this thread, that and the one I heard go off the other day. Sounded really nice. How much past 200bhp can they be taken? I assume the same as a mini?


----------



## Hardc0re (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice looking car. I noticed one in the showroom, but didnt think much it, until I viewed these pictures. You now have me considering my next purchase, lol.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Just been looking at pistonheads for these, a few that really stand out for me. I actually really want one cos of this thread, that and the one I heard go off the other day. Sounded really nice. How much past 200bhp can they be taken? I assume the same as a mini?


Go on - you know you want to:thumb:
You won't be disappointed I can assure you. I love mine - always puts a smile on my face Most RCZ drivers will also tell you the same. And quite exclusive:thumb:

Yes you are right, same engines as the Mini, so tweaks can be made. Not really of interest to me though. I'm quite happy with the power I have on mine.


----------



## Yun_says (Apr 8, 2010)

Looks very nice in the white, starting to grow on me big time


----------



## Figo1987 (Dec 30, 2010)

maggi112 said:


> Just been looking at pistonheads for these, a few that really stand out for me. I actually really want one cos of this thread, that and the one I heard go off the other day. Sounded really nice. How much past 200bhp can they be taken? I assume the same as a mini?


The 156 can be taken upto 190 with a simple remap, with a good exhaust / breathing system in place it seems to take it to the magical 200bhp.
The difference between the 200/156 from factory is a bigger turbo and a different exhaust cam. The turbos seemingly area easily swapped being standard items. It's worth noting the 200+ engine in the DS3-R is NOT the same as the RCZ 200, the RCZ has more engine space so can fit the larger tubby. The DS3-R uses a free-er flowing exhaust / aggressive map on a smaller turbo to make 207bhp from factory.

Mini parts were interchangeable with the PUG GTi range so logic would say what can be done to a mini can be done to the RCZ

Few German tuners talking about 240 as a easily reachable figure for the 200


----------

